

Grouply welcomes Ning networks - RyanMcGreal
http://blog.grouply.com/grouply-welcomes-ning-networks/

======
rafaelc
Interesting. It's kind of like taking away the funnel that leads to paid
accounts. Though you could argue the free accounts that Grouply is taking from
Ning are accounts that would never pay anyways... so is there something else
Grouply is after, other than growing in terms of users/networks?

~~~
robryan
It's the nature of web applications, for common applications at any one time
there will be someone who are prepared to be offering a free service or at
least a freemium one. I guess at some point Grouply will look to monetize
their platform and someone else will step in and offer a free service.

------
netcan
Maybe we can see the process as:

\- Ambitious Startup tries something

\- Some fail, but not completely. A clear demand for a certain service is
created, but it does not contain a business model that can sustain the size or
investor expectations of the startup.

\- New leaner startups pick up the pieces, providing the service in a now
known domain with low costs. The new startup might be able to provide the
service even with the lower returns.

------
Estragon
The question is, what is Grouply's capitalization?

------
vishaldpatel
Good timing =)

